
Ask HN: How to setup an interactive dev environment with Emacs and Vagrant? - momo-reina
I&#x27;ve been trying out Vagrant as my dev environment since Arch Linux performance on Virtualbox on my brand new MacBook Pro 2016 is horrendous.<p>Remote editing of files with Emacs on the host machine is no problem, but how do you go about setting up a completely interactive environment, e.g. Slime, with this setup? I tried setting up an emacs server on the remote and using emacsclient on the host to connect to it, but that didn&#x27;t work out.<p>Right now it seems that I need to keep a copy of the dev tools that I use (quicklisp, numerous Lisps, etc.) on the host and the Vagrant box is just a dumb repository of the source files, which is not really what I&#x27;m looking for.
======
gosuteacher
I didn't work with emacs.(Sorry there) For code editing, vagrant mounts
volumes from the host machine, so you can edit the code from the host machine
and it will update in the box too.

Suggestion: Almost the same thing you can achieve with Docker(containers).
Because you have a Mac, you need to check the permissions to files that need
to be written from both the host and the container.

Good luck.

P.S.: Not a DevOps, these are my 2 cents. P.P.S.: Don't kill me.

~~~
momo-reina
I understand that the box reflects the file changes, however that does not
really help me.

I need an Linux Dev environment, that includes all the tools for emacs. I used
to just live in the VM, but current performance is terrible, so I'm trying to
see what my options are with just connecting to the VM from the host and
editing from the host. That means though that all the tools are on the VM
(REPL, etc) so I need to find a way to connect running emacs instance in the
VM

~~~
gosuteacher
Not a Lisp dev and I don't think I understand clearly what you want to achieve
(as I have no knowledge of lisp envs).

Doesn't SSH help you?

Also came across this: [http://www.braveclojure.com/getting-
started/](http://www.braveclojure.com/getting-started/)

First thing I came over regarding docker is:
[https://hub.docker.com/r/daewok/lisp-
devel/](https://hub.docker.com/r/daewok/lisp-devel/)

Sorry if this doesn't help.

Hope you succeed!

